# 7 baby boys in/near St Louis Missouri - updated



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have only boys left from the original litter of 13. 7 active lovely boys ready for new homes. They are just around 7 weeks old and are beige hooded, siamese and PEWs. Came from a rescue litter and deserve lots of extra love!

I am willing to meet halfway if you cannot make the drive ( I understand, gas prices suck!).



------------original post below-----------------------------------------------------



I'm going to pick up a female, male and 10 or so new babies today. The current owner is getting divorced, dealing with soon being a single parent and having to move in with family. The female just gave birth yesterday and the owner is not sure how many babies there are but she's seen at least 10. The mom and dad are 9 months old. They are being housed in a 10 gallon aquarium (yes, together). As of right now I'm thinking they are all PEW's, the mom and dad both are. 

If anyone is willing to help me out with this please respond as I will soon be looking to rehome the babies. Also, she still has the male and female together (!!!) so it's very likely there will be more babies. She said she cannot afford to buy another cage for the male


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Hello!

I live north of St. Louis. I'm looking at getting a couple rats as pets and I would be interested in two female rats. Do you intend to sex and then seperate the boys and girls so I don't get a pregnant rat? I cannot handle an unexpected litter. Also, what color is mom and dad?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*



myboys2 said:


> I'm thinking they are all PEW's, the mom and dad both are.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

jmk3482 - I sent you a pm.

I'm also going to update this post for anyone else in the area!

Here are the babies at 10 days old:









13 babies! Some will be PEWs I'm sure, but some will be marked. I'm not sure yet how many males and females I have. They are still so small, since mom was not fed properly while pregnant. I'll be keeping a couple of the boys but mom and all the females will be available for new homes in a few weeks.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

I forgot to mention - mom is a PEW dad is a siamese. God only knows what the babies will be at this point (until the fuzzies grow more hair of course).


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

I wish I had the extra room... I'd love to see how their markings turn as they begin to grow. Definitely keep posting pics.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Your wish is my command!  ha ha
Here's a photo from this morning, 14 day old fuzzbutt. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











I finally moved them into the main part of the house last night. I've kept them in my office with the door shut to keep mom's stress level down. 

I don't know much about rat genetics so when I noticed the beige markings that match my Lewis and Clark I was like wow, lol. I guess there were beige hoodies somewhere down the line!


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Awwwwww! How cute!!! I hope i get a girl with some beige markings!! I ordered a cage from petco last week and it's on its way this week.

I can post pics of my cage set up when I get it all done so you can see it. That way when the babies are ready, you'll know where they're going to be.

Here's the cage i ordered.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*



jmk3482 said:


> Awwwwww! How cute!!! I hope i get a girl with some beige markings!! I ordered a cage from petco last week and it's on its way this week.


Are you getting 2 females?


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

That cage is very similar to the one I have my boys in! 

I'll be getting the babies out today to take photos and they should be old enough now for me to sex them, I'll let you know how many females I have with markings. 

On a side note - I was cleaning mom's cage this morning and I pulled the pillowcase liner out to put in a fresh one. Mom had chewed holes in the pillowcase and I found one of the eepers stuck halfway in one of the holes! Of course I freaked out and immediately cut him/her loose. Lesson learned, she's getting paper towels!!


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Yes, that was my plan; to get two females.


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Hey, myboys2, I just wanted to let you know that I have my cage put together and I am working on furnishing it with lots of toys and funiture. 

Also I wanted to check on the babies to see how they are doing. Were you able to sex them yet? Do you know if any of the females have markings? I'm getting really excited about getting cute little ratties!! Thanks!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

YAY! Yes, I've finally been able to sort them out 

6 girls - 
2 PEW
4 beige hooded, some have beige spots on their back & tail, some have stripes.

7 boys - 
3 PEW
4 beige hooded with random beige markings

They are all so very adorable and just opened their eyes yesterday!! I just spent the last hour playing with them so mom could have a free range break. 

I expected some of them to have dad's siamese markings but none of them do that I can tell.


----------



## AlxBlack17 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Siamese type markings will develop later, somewhat similar to how a dalmatian puppy is born white but eventually gains spots.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*



AlxBlack17 said:


> Siamese type markings will develop later, somewhat similar to how a dalmatian puppy is born white but eventually gains spots.


Thank you! I thought that may be the case but wasn't sure. So it's possible some or all of the PEWs will be siamese then?


----------



## jmk3482 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*



myboys2 said:


> YAY! Yes, I've finally been able to sort them out
> 
> 6 girls -
> 2 PEW
> ...


YAY!!!   They all sound so cute!! I would definatly be interested in two of the girls with beige markings. I have a couple questions so I'll pm you.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

Himalayans develop from white pups, siamese usually from beige, I believe.

But is possible to throw some himis, I suppose.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 10+ babies in St Louis MO area!!*

The babies are now 18 days old! They are still looking for homes. I will also be rehoming the mom since I have boys and want to keep it that way! Here are some updated photos of the babies.

Boys -

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Girls - 










All together - 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

